# What's the difference between finger joints and box joints?



## utwoodhacker (Feb 23, 2015)

I've had discussions with a buddy of mine about this topic. He says that these two joints are one in the same. He's more experienced than I am, but I don't think he's correct on this topic. I see both sides mentioned all over the internet. Someone took the liberty of posting on wikipedia that they are the same.

Am I right or am I wrong on this one? BTW, it really doesn't matter to me if I'm wrong. It's just that I don't think I am and well, you know how a debate can go with a buddy that always thinks he's right.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I've always used them identically.

What do you think is the difference between them?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

/Users/tawana/Downloads/vertfingjnt.jpg
This is what I call a finger joint.
/Users/tawana/Downloads/WoodJointsTT8.jpg
And this is what I call a box joint.
I have heard people refer to the latter as a finger joint but never the other way around.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, can't get this MAC to post images, but the following post shows what I was trying to show.
Finger joints are to splice boards and box joints make corners.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

A lot of people use the terms interchangeably to refer to the corner joint. Personally, I call those corners a box joint and use finger joint to refer to the similar technique used to scarf two pieces together to form a longer piece, like this:










Don't know if the way I use the terms is correct, but it at least keeps the different techniques and applications separate in my head.


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

My take on it is that all box joints are finger joints, but not all finger joints are box joints.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

> My take on it is that all box joints are finger joints, but not all finger joints are box joints.
> 
> - jakep_82


Whether or not this is dictionary-definition true, I really like this answer.

Edit: perhaps I have been wrong all this time; I never really thought about using the term finger joints for end-to-end scarfing, but it makes sense.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> My take on it is that all box joints are finger joints, but not all finger joints are box joints.
> 
> - jakep_82
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me, too. A finger joint would be any joint that uses "fingers" of wood interlaced to make a connection, while a box joint is a specific application of a finger joint used to make a corner.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

To me, finger joints are small and box joints are bigger than the small ones


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

In my experience finger joints are used to put together wood in length and usually cut with tapered fingers. Finger jointed moldings is one example. You must paint it. Box joints are used to put together pieces of wood that will join at an angle i.e. a box.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

SirIrb: "You must paint it."

Why?


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, aren't there some people that like that finger-jointy look?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My understanding is the same as Jay T's. But I do see the terms used interchangably.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You must paint it in the sense that stain grade wood is seldom used for a finger joint.


----------



## utwoodhacker (Feb 23, 2015)

> My take on it is that all box joints are finger joints, but not all finger joints are box joints.
> 
> - jakep82





> My take on it is that all box joints are finger joints, but not all finger joints are box joints.
> 
> - jakep82
> 
> ...


I think these really make a lot of sense. So, going back to my original post, I guess you can say that my buddy and I are both right, but it depends on the specific application. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

If you buy finger jointed molding specifically it is sold as "Paint Grade" because it looks like crap if you just clear it. It is made from the dregs and cutoffs in at the molder. You get a bunch of 12" pieces glued together and molded. So specifically molding, yes, paint grade.


> SirIrb: "You must paint it."
> 
> Why?
> 
> - Picklehead


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody who tells me I *must* paint something better be looking to paint it himself.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate paint. Just pointing out that finger joint molding is paint grade molding. There is nothing more awful looking than finger jointed chair rail that is cleared. It is ugly.


> Anybody who tells me I *must* paint something better be looking to paint it himself.
> 
> - Picklehead


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

SI: Agreed. Just being a smart-ass paint hater, that's all.


----------

